# Retraining the Crate



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I will admit this on a public forum-I create my own MONSTERS. Some how I get a puppy who comes to me and loves his crate (Dash slept in his crate sound asleep and would go in there at night with a toy on his own) and within 9 months, I create a Monster I am shoving into a crate who is battling me. I was reminded by Kathy, Dasher was crate trained when I got him. I thought about it and **** it she was right!!!! He used to get in the crate with a bully stick to block the girls.... what happened???

This isn't the first time it has happened but I am convinced it is going to be the last and I am in the process of re-crate training all 3 of my dogs (old dogs can learn new tricks!) Isabelle chews through crates, rolls, crates, escaped from her stroller at a giant dog show, etc. Note I created this monster 6 years ago so ofcourse she is the worst. Dora just acts like you beat her into the crate and her tail goes down, etc.

So it has been about a week where I got out of my denial and realized it is something I was doing. I think it was actually what I was not doing... making the crate a fun, safe place, and something they enjoy. Dash needed it first as reality is when we do dog shows, he has to sit in a crate and he needs to conserve his energy and have a spot where he can relax, feel safe, and take a nap. So our friend the crate has been spending a lot of time with us and cookies have been out in full force.

I have also been using the crates a bit during the day. Each dog gets their own and that is the only time they see the kong. Belle is still crying but we are making strides- the last time I let her out, there wasn't drool all over her mouth :whoo:. Dash even went into his crate at agility practice and laid down in it while we were walking the course!!!

So if anyone is thinking it can't be done.... I thought the same thing and I feel like it is never to late


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amanda, what a nice story - they've made such good progress! It is inspiring to think that old habits can be broken and new ones can be learned (there's plenty of old ones I'm working on). I really like the crate. Marble gets a treat in there when it's time to go to bed, and he loves it. He whines all the way up the stairs until he's next to my son in his crate. I also give him a treat and put him in it while I'm on the eliptical so that I don't have to worry about him getting hit. He waits for that all morning, too. I give him all his meals in his giant crate (48"). It's just a great place to calm him down and keep him safe. Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amanda, I think that's a great lesson for everyone and not just about crates - but any habit of our dogs we want to change:
1) We're usually the one who's responsible for the dog continuing a behavior we don't like
2) They can be retrained
3) There are very few (if any) quick fixes
4) It doesn't happen after one try....it takes time, perseverance, and a lot patience

Keep up the good work!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Good for you Amanda! You will deserve a prize after winning out over Belle.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda's way of Crate Training:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Leeann!

Keep it up, Amanda.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Amanda's way of Crate Training:


ound:ound:ound:

Hey, that's probably the most important factor..... being willing to adapt!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LEEANN YOU BITCH!!! That photo slapped me in the face :frusty: I think it helped me wake up to who is really the one causing the problems. I promise that photo was taken before I had my wake up call but no promises I might occasionally slip!

But since Leeann ratted me out....

Here is the same crate training method I used on Dora (Note this picture was taken of Dora at a trial!) and I didn't realize then I overpaid for a crate 









The only pics sent to me of Belle at trial... I doubt I even took a crate and just brought her a chair!!!

SHAME on me!!! But now I admited it, I am on the ten step program. I am Amanda and I have a problem with crating my dogs!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good for you Amanda. Jasper Crate trained me! I was really hoping to get that big ugly plastic thing out of our bedroom...but Jasper would have none of sleeping on the bed with us... after two poops on the bed about 2 years ago... he got his Crate back.:biggrin1::biggrin1: Door open...but he stays there all night. Cash also has learned to sleep in his bed not ours....Cash doesn't go into his crate willingly but is fine once we get him in there.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's ok, Amanda, don't be ashamed. You can call me day or night and I'll help talk you through it ound:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oh my gosh, those pictures are just too funny! ound:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tried so hard to get Scooter to like his crate and he still hates it for the most part! He doesn't whine when we go out though since now he and Murphy are next to each other. They put their noses next to the crates so they're almost touching. I will admit though, Scooter gets on top of the crates! He knows he's being naughty but won't jump down until we move towards him.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL...those pics are priceless! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck! Wishing you continued energy and emotional stability while on your new pathway towards successful crate re -training!
:biggrin1:

Love the photos!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am not going as far as making them sleep in the crates. The goal by the end of the month is 20 mins in a crate while I am home and being quiet  I just need to not look like I have a bunch of freaks when I go to obedience shows (I like to fool people!) They are all going into the crate when I say crate now and they get a cookie. It is the being quiet and settling down in it stage that we are working on currently


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I didn't think you'd make them sleep in their crates! No, no...(afterall, how would you be able to sleep yourself if your pups weren't in their normal places?!) :yawn::yawn:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL Leeann! You caught Amanda in the act. I don't see a thing wrong with Belle being in the chair. She *is* a princess you know. :biggrin1:

Amanda, I had the exact same problem with my first Havanese. I crate trained her beautifully, then when she was housebroken, she ended up sleeping with us. I put the crate away. Then when we traveled once with her, we put her back in the crate in the motel while we planned to go to dinner. You'd have thought we had beaten her! Our well-behaved Havanese howled and howled, scratching wildly at the crate. We couldn't leave her or we'd be kicked out of the motel. We had to order pizza. I decided when we got Maddie that the crate would never be put away. Its in our bedroom and although she usually sleeps with us, at least once or twice a week she'll go in for at least part of the night to sleep. When I'm restless, she'll give a "gruuummmph" sound and get down and go to her crate.

You being the great trainer you are, you'll retrain them in no time (well, maybe not our favorite Princess Belle). :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Amanda's way of Crate Training:


LOLOLOLOLOLOL, I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!!!!! PICTURES SAY IT ALL!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I am Amanda and I have a problem with crating my dogs!!!!


Hi Amanda, I am Kathy, and welcome to the "PCTA" (PROBLEM CRATE TRAINING ANNONYMOUS" ). We are help to help you.

Kathy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,
Too funny - they are cuties.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Those photos are awesome!

I guess they have to go IN the crate, not ON the crate, for it to count as "crate training"???

I'm not judging you, Amanda. My guys' crates are folded up in my garage...:suspicious:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane;248303 My guys' crates are folded up in my garage...:suspicious:[/QUOTE said:


> Ditto, here! Benji and Lizzie howl like they are being tortured if we put them in the crate. They used to sleep in the crate just fine, and then DH had them sleep with us....:frusty:
> 
> Amanda, your furkids are so beautiful.......I don't really care if they are on or in the crate, just keep sending those cute pictures. :biggrin1:


----------

